# Frederic Fekkai products- as good as they say?



## Glitziegal (Aug 22, 2005)

I have read some hype about how good these products are.
I am tempted by the glossing cream, but saw that it contains silicone which I was led to believe is bad for the hair.
I have straight shoulder length hair with a short fringe (think Uma Thurman- Pulp Fiction) * disclaimer I wish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But I get flyaways which I think this will cure.

Do I shell out £15.00 to try this? Or is at all hype?

Thank you


----------



## Janice (Aug 22, 2005)

If you have a Sephora near you they carry a travel/purse size of this product. I really like it, I also use it to help with fly aways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know much about silicone in hair products so I can't help you there.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_If you have a Sephora near you they carry a travel/purse size of this product. I really like it, I also use it to help with fly aways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know much about silicone in hair products so I can't help you there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Unfortunately I'm in the Uk and they have closed/ are closing down all of our Sephoras.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll have to try and get a swap for some maybe.......


----------



## NIXIE (Aug 23, 2005)

Pantene Shampoo contains silicone and altho after using a product with silicone in it it looks shiny and healthy, but over time the hair remains damaged from heat styling and then breaks...

Dunno how true this is or not, but I've been told to steer clear of Pantene Shampoo and Conditioners as there is silicone in it as is evil to the hair...


----------



## disenchanted (Aug 25, 2005)

I use the glossing cream, I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as far as silicones are concerned, if you use a clarifying shampoo once in a while it removes the buildup if you have any, the thing with silicones is it blocks the moisture from getting into your hair and that is why it can turn brittle. As long as you are getting the product all off you shouldn't have a problem. I've been using them for many years and the lady that does my hair always comments on how healthy my hair is.


----------



## ruby_soho (Aug 25, 2005)

I have no experience with Frederic Fekkai products, but silicon wont do much harm unless you want to dye your hair. The silicon will prevent dye from penetrating the cuticle and make your hair come out splotchy. If you use a clairifying shampoo like every two weeks you'd be fine.


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 26, 2005)

Same with what ruby_soho said. Everyone should use clarifying shampoo once a week to remove excess product and buildup. Any product will eventually buildup in the hair. So use clairfying shampoo to remove the buildup and the product you used will work like it did when you first used it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I don't use Frederic Fekkai products put for shine/frizz control I like ARTec's Shine and Frizz Repair. I have a short fringe as well and this stuff is amazing. It does not add a greasy feeling to hair and it maintains frizzies and adds shine without making hair look oily.


----------

